# Die komplette Liste der Oscar-Gewinner



## Tokko (26 Feb. 2008)

.


*Die komplette Liste der Oscar-Gewinner​*





​ 


24/2/2008 23:20 
*Bester Film*: _No Country for Old Men_ 
*Beste Regie*: Joel Coen und Ethan Coen, _No Country for Old Men_ 
*Bester Männlicher Hauptdarsteller:**Daniel Day-Lewis*, _There Will Be Blood_ 
*Bester Männlicher Nebendarsteller:* *Javier Bardem*, _No Country for Old Men_ 
*Beste Weibliche Hauptdarstellerin*: Marion Cotillard, _La Vie en Rose_ 
*Beste Weibliche Nebendarstellerin*: *Tilda Swinton*, _Michael Clayton_ 
*Bester Animierter Film:* _Ratatouille_ 
*Bester Art Director*: _Sweeney Todd_ 
*Beste Kameraführung*: _There Will Be Blood_ 
*Bestes Kostümdesign*: _Elizabeth_ 
*Bester Dokumentar-Film*:_Taxi to the Dark Side_ 
*Bester Dokumentarischer Kurzfilm*: _Freeheld_ 
*Bester Schnitt*: _Das Bourne Ultimatum_ 
*Bester fremdsprachiger Film*: _Die Fälscher_ (Österreich) 
*Beste Maske*:_La Vie en Rose_ 
*Bester Original-Soundtrack*: _Abbitte_ 
*Bester Original-Song*: "Falling Slowly," _Once_ 
*Bestes Original-Drehbuch*: Diablo Cody, _Juno_ 
*Bestes Adaptiertes Drehbuch*: Joel Coen & Ethan Coen, _No Country for Old Men_ 
*Bester Animierter Kurzfilm*: _Peter & the Wolf_ 
*Bester Live Action-Kurzfilm*: _Le Mozart des Pickpockets (The Mozart of Pickpockets)_ 
*Bester Ton-Schnitt:* _Das Bourne Ultimatum_ 
*Bester Ton-Mix*: _Das Bourne Ultimatum_ 
*Ehren-Oscar*: Robert Boyle


Quelle : .www.eonline.com

.


----------

